# At least it was a real nice day!



## tonkatruckjk (Oct 23, 2012)

So, I went and poked around today. Was most excited about this setup, figured I'd share.

I set up here. Elevated. In shadow. Rock face to my back, in waist high weeds. Could see well in both directions up and down the wash. My vehicle was parked over a mile away. Not much cover to break up my hike in though.









Here's a shot up the wash:









And a shot down the wash:









As I left, a shot back to where I was set up:









There was water, food, coyote prints, scat...everything you'd want to see in a honey hole.

If I had an elk tag, I'd have waited until dark....









Couldn't tell you if that was a big elk or not, but I wear a size 12 wide boot, that's the tip of my boot in the picture.

Like the title implies, I didn't see a single animal (ok, centipede, grasshoppers, ants, a few hawks, heard some crows...), so it's a good thing I don't mind sitting quietly, drinking in the serenity...

Sent by telepathy.


----------



## tonkatruckjk (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh...reckon I should mention...wind...probably why this set didn't produce...that's what I'm blaming it on, anyway...

Wind was alternating across my position both directions up and down the wash. Probably the most important factor, but everything else looked so good, I couldn't say no.

Sent by telepathy.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

getting out is as much a part of it for me as the hunting part, great pictures tonka


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some nice pictures there, Yes the wind, the time you go hunting at, and where you set up, should be determined by the predictable winds. Where you were set up at and if you were there during the night the wind should be coming downstream or down any draws as the cold air is heavier, as the day temps rise the wind or convections will change direction. So all this should be taken into consideration when going into any hunting area's NO Matter where you live at. Hope this isn't too confusing.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't like when the wind swirls.... It is hard to tell where they will come from..... I suppose it is always hard. lol. Nice pics. Glad you had some time to enjoy the day


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Where abouts were you ?


----------



## tonkatruckjk (Oct 23, 2012)

Way up the 87 - not quite to payson.

Didn't realize deer opened yesterday too...

Sent by telepathy.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

How about a few pics of that JK ?


----------



## tonkatruckjk (Oct 23, 2012)

I thought you'd never ask..

Although...it's starting to get chilly up north for this no top and doors nonsense...















Best I can do from the phone...

Sent by telepathy.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice ! I hear you about the no top and roof thing though !


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Fox and cat country. I find it hard to pull a coyote down into canyons like that, seems like maybe they see you from above and scurry off, or you bump them on approach. Problem is, a coyote laid up in here will see or hear you coming, then nothing will call him to you. Coyotes will lay up in areas like this because it offers a nice shady retreat and of course, water. But once you bump him, he's gone. But Fox and Cat love that stuff. Next time, set up in a side canyon near the top and draw one in from the mesa or from below you. Be sure to scan the skyline. Watch that wind, try to place your machine opposite your position, where you can see it. Nice Jeep.


----------

